# I figured out where all the good wood is going......



## Jim Beam (Jan 27, 2017)

It's those danged guitar builders!



My wife and I recently attended the 2017 NAMM trade show in Anahiem - the National Association of Music Makers. A bazillion square feet of everything from piccolos to grand pianos. Plus all manner of electronics, lighting, recording, everything you can imagine. People from all over the world.

Well represented are the custom guitar and bass luthiers. And dear Lord they have some gorgeous woods and know how to finish it. I closely examined close to 100 guitars and did not see a single flaw. Even in the difficult tight areas like the neck-body joint, everything was perfect.

I took a few pictures to share with you guys.....



 





 




 


These guys are experts at dyeing figured woods.....




 




 



 


more to follow....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 27, 2017)

A few more....



 

 

 




I ran into my cousin and his new girlfriend....



 

How about a guitar built from a single slab of wood, curly ash. This is a phenomenal feat rarely attempted by any luthier. And just for kicks, lets use the remainder of the slab as a display stand. Yours for a mere $75,000.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2017)

So are going to play your recent purchase or just have it for show?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow - Those are some amazing pieces.Thanks for sharing! I agree on the experts at dyeing figured woods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 27, 2017)

I just watched the process of getting a blue quilt kinda like the purple quilt here. They do KNOW their stuff. Beautiful. When I go to the mill the wood that goes to high end makers is incredible. 6-7 people work all month- they pay the bills from 2 pallets of Primo book matched thins. The waste and secondary wood pile is enormous- They heat 8000 sq ft plus and kilns with the waste....

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 28, 2017)

Luthiers definitely get the first cut, attending a NAMM is on my bucket list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 1, 2017)

WOW!!!  That's some AWESOME wood!!!
Thank you very mucho fer posting the picts!!


----------

